# Eurocase ensamblará computadoras y monitores en la Argentina



## Facuu (Sep 20, 2011)

Grupo Núcleo abrió una planta en Mar del Plata para fabricar notebooks, PC, All in One y monitores de la marca norteamericana. Se espera que la actividad se amplíe con memorias y plaquetas de Pcbox.





“Grupo Núcleo es una empresa de capitales marplatenses que se inició y se desarrolla en la ciudad. La planta que inauguramos cuenta con una inversión de $10 millones, la mitad en la etapa inicial y la otra para la adquisición de un robot para la fabricación de plaquetas electrónicas, en donde se comenzará por la fabricación de memorias para el ensamblado de las PC, AIO, notebooks y netbooks que ya vendemos”, explicó Maximiliano González Kunz, CEO de Grupo Núcleo.

La empresa, que firmó un acuerdo en 2008 con Eurocase para explotar la marca, indicó que espera incorporar más personal en breve, que se sumará a los 120 puestos creados este año.

En la actualidad, el Grupo Núcleo/Eurocase vende al año 80 mil PC; 60 mil notebooks; 20 mil AIO; 35 mil monitores; y 15 mil memorias.

El sector de ensamble de la nueva planta cuenta con el reconocimiento de Intel, Microsoft y AMD.


Algunas fotos del ensamblado:








Aca la parte de ajustes precisos:


Fuente: Infobae
Saludos,


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Sep 20, 2011)

Mas allá del humor lo que realmente indigna es como insultan la inteligencia de la gente.


> El sector de ensamble de la nueva planta cuenta con el reconocimiento de Intel, Microsoft y AMD.


Quien lo dijo? Microsoft dando un visto bueno a un ensamblador de partes fabricante de nada? Intel ????? AMD que cosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...??????

Son en estos momentos donde me brota el enano facista y quiero pedir la cabeza del reverendo pedazo hijo de su mamá que rebuznó esta burrada para engañar a la masa iletrada.
.-


----------

